# GBA Scene Links



## Darkside (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, it's a pitty you still hadn't added Dragons Generation in GBA Scene Links (www.dgemu.com)...


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 27, 2003)

PM them to Kivan. Last time someone posted a link to add to the list, the link was removed.


----------



## neocat (Jun 27, 2003)

you have to pay to get the roms...
that's not worthy of being in the scene links... I think


----------



## Darkside (Jun 27, 2003)

pay for them?
well, but I downloaded some (from the 5 newest)!?
can you give me the bank info so I can make the payment? and how about the prices?


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Jun 29, 2003)

yea dgemu sucks ass imho.


----------



## ent (Jun 29, 2003)

as a matter of fact i have never been able to download from dgemu, and i think their charging for downloading illegal roms is laughable.


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Jun 29, 2003)

QUOTE(ent @ Jun 29 2003 said:


> as a matter of fact i have never been able to download from dgemu, and i think their charging for downloading illegal roms is laughable.


Hey your not the only one I never ever been able to download from dgemu either. I hate dgemu


----------



## edgeblade69 (Jun 29, 2003)

If they're charging, they must really want to get busted...its one thing to supply them...but another thing entirely to sell them...tsk tsk...


----------



## Darkside (Jun 29, 2003)

On the page unter the 5 newest roms :

"Yeah yeah we give up we got to an idea that we have to give some roms for free lol, anyway latest 5 roms are free to use, if you want all the rest, and there are many many many many of 'em, register to the members area.."

Because they are very fast with the five latest roms, they should be added to the list....... (yust try the download....)


----------



## Darkside (Jul 6, 2003)

Where's cricket? is the link from removed or can't I find him?!
http://cricket.tech-critic.com/index.php?


----------



## X-Gamer (Jul 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Darkside @ Jul 6 2003 said:


> Where's cricket? is the link from removed or can't I find him?!
> http://cricket.tech-critic.com/index.php?


The link haven't been removed. Notice how Cricket changed the site's name to romsource.com? Kivan also changed the link's name to reflect this change. If it's cricket site you want then go for Rom Source in the GBA Scene Links.


----------



## ent (Jul 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Darkside @ Jun 29 2003 said:


> On the page unter the 5 newest roms :
> 
> "Yeah yeah we give up we got to an idea that we have to give some roms for free lol, anyway latest 5 roms are free to use, if you want all the rest, and there are many many many many of 'em, register to the members area.."
> 
> Because they are very fast with the five latest roms, they should be added to the list....... (yust try the download....)


giving 5 roms and making people pay for the rest is not worthy of a link here.


----------



## [Lucho] (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## Darkside (Nov 29, 2003)

_Rom links of any sort are illegal._


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 29, 2003)

PM those links to a mod capable of editing the scene links. I don't think it's a good idea to post them here.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 29, 2003)

I've got the links now and I'll look at them for an update soon.

If you read this before the edit, then I merely misread the topic beforehand.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Darkside (Nov 30, 2003)

fine


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 30, 2003)

The Scene Links have been updated.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Gunner (Nov 30, 2003)

QUOTE(Darkside @ Jul 6 2003 said:


> Where's cricket? is the link from removed or can't I find him?!
> http://cricket.tech-critic.com/index.php?


Romsource is officially discontinued, they got a lot of trouble with their host provider and the other sites Fishbowl (their hostprovider) host. Cricket didn't want to continue anymore cause he said he didn't really have the time for it.

Umm, RomPhreak/Mr_Tacticz really wanted their site up, and I heard RP always complaining, so if you can put this up it'll be sweet:
http://drgc.vze.com


----------



## GoodKupo (Nov 30, 2003)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jun 27 2003 said:


> PM them to Kivan.


Kivan here 0.1%...lol


----------



## Darkside (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, it's a pitty you still hadn't added Dragons Generation in GBA Scene Links (www.dgemu.com)...


----------



## Gunner (Nov 30, 2003)

Yeah, last time I PMed KiVan for GBA screenshots, but he didn't give me a reply...so I guess it'll take forever.


----------



## cricket (Apr 22, 2009)

I know I'm bumping a really REALLY old topic but romsource has been back for a while now; just search for us on google via the keyword romsource and it should be the first site.

I don't know if I'm allowed to post links or not, but if I'm not, then if a moderator could edit this I'd appreciate it.

Anyways, the URL of the site is http://www.romsource.us


----------



## wchill (Apr 22, 2009)

This is a record bump. A 5.5 year bump.


----------



## cricket (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey, what can I say? I said I'm bumping a really old topic; anyways, I'm sorry if it made anyone cringe.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 22, 2009)

of course you cant link to rom sites, silly cricket.






-Luigi F Mario Out-


----------



## dice (Apr 22, 2009)

crick mate you can't do that here anymore lol


----------

